# como amplificar señal de cable?



## ivans69 (Oct 13, 2007)

el asunto es que tengo cable y como desde donde se toma la señal del cable hasta mi casa esta muy lejos, y los primeros canales se ven bien y los ultimos ya no. lo que quiero es que todos se vean igual. 
gracias por su atensión.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/ampinv/index.htm
Checala. y me cuentas.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 13, 2007)

Cambia el cable y usa uno con mejores características. Si ves bien los canales bajos y mal los altos me parece que al amplificar vas a tener el mismo problema.
Usando el coaxial que la malla lleva un papel metálico va de cine.


----------



## ivans69 (Oct 14, 2007)

que ese amplificador no es para video?, perdona pero  no te entiendo en lo de el cable.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 26, 2010)

Si pones un cable de buena calidad con foam y toda la bola se supone que tendrias que tener la suficiente señal. Pensa que desde la central de cable hasta tu casa seguro que hay mas distancia que desde la bajada hasta tu casa. Tambien tenes que tener en cuenta que en los conectores de cable a cable perdes 1db y si tenes mas de una tele los distribuidores tienen que ser de buena calidad. La cosa es que capaz que aunque pongas un amplificador de señal si la instalacion es mala vas a seguir teniendo problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 26, 2010)

necesitas un amplificador de RF, no de video y que este sea capaz de amplificar todo su ancho de banda 900 mhz por ejemplo segun tu proveedor. tambien tiene que ver como te indica en cable que tienes como red de distribucion, toda la cadena debe estar en la misma tecnologia. Ampli, cable, conectores, split, tap, etc..


----------

